
Antimatter particles found in orbit held by Earth's magnetic field - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/08/antimatter-particles-found-in-orbit-held-by-earths-magnetic-field.ars
======
mey
Previously discussed on HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2850191>

